# cheap autographed guitars for big bucks!?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Seems to be a trend on kijiji. Would any of you pay a lot of money
for a cheap guitar with someone's sig on it? Here's a few I seen lately.
Some delusional people out there.


Slash Signed this Blue Gibson SG recently on his World Tour. $3750











FENDER *SQUIER* STRATOCASTER (NEW)
SIGNED BY:
STEVE MILLER BAND,
SLASH,
GEORGE THOROGOOD,
54-40,
BOSTON. 
$4000 OBO 










*axl badwater guitar . This guitar was autographed by Nikki Sixx bassist of Mötley Crüe.
$2200*













AUTOGRAPHED BY 62 ADULT FILM STARS!!!
B.O.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Nikki Sixx is ridiculous


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For me, it doesn't add any value and I will never pay extra for it.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The last guitar I bought with a signature on it, I was glad that I could rub it off so easily with a cloth..............


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

slash signs so much stuff now.... not sure that adds much value to a guitar... especially one that isn't a gibson les paul


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Personally, I have just never been that impressed by celebrity. Sure, it is nice to meet some of them and maybe have a short chat. But I have never understood the "I will never wash my hand again" thing or these people that get someone to sign their back or chest and have a tattoo made out of it. They are just people, same as the rest of us. The only reason I would ever get an autograph would be to sell it to one of these people that go crazy for it. It would be of no value to me. To me it's the same as going to strip bars. Never understood that either. Why would you want to go and stare at naked women all night, get yourself all worked up? Can't touch them, they all think you are creepy and disgusting anyway. Never understood that concept.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

All value-less IMHO....except, of course, the one with the porn stars' autographs!largetongue


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For me, I'm about getting my albums signed. It shows the artist "Hey, I support you guys enough to legitimately buy your music", and I get something that reminds me of time spent with bands/members I look up to and appreciate.


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Path ... wait for it ... etic! Especially the adult film one xD, if you have a favorite porn actress or are such a fan of porn that it adds value to a probably MIM Strat, you should spare your hands, get to play that dang guitar and hook yourself a girl.

Ok, I would be UTERLY happy to have my Blunderbuss vinyl (offered by my girlfriend) signed by Jack White or my guitar signed by Jamies Hince, Alisson Moshart, Jean Leloup... just as souvenir, because I love what they created, not because I am considering them as being greater human and I would NEVER EVER pay extra money for a guitar that's been signed by them... it doesn't mean a single thing to me if the artist and I haven't shared a couple words and that's why I never go to autograph session, they don't have time for but a picture and smile.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

@ Budda


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> @ Budda


Thats a rare sucker. I have that album around somewhere


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Personally, I have just never been that impressed by celebrity. Sure, it is nice to meet some of them and maybe have a short chat. But I have never understood the "I will never wash my hand again" thing or these people that get someone to sign their back or chest and have a tattoo made out of it. They are just people, same as the rest of us. The only reason I would ever get an autograph would be to sell it to one of these people that go crazy for it. It would be of no value to me. To me it's the same as going to strip bars. Never understood that either. Why would you want to go and stare at naked women all night, get yourself all worked up? Can't touch them, they all think you are creepy and disgusting anyway. Never understood that concept.



So, you are not one pf those who will pay 20 000$ for a charvel shredder played by eddie for one song, then signed on his latest tour?...lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

SLASH autographed EPIPHONE LES PAUL $6000


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Personally, To me it's the same as going to strip bars. Never understood that either. Why would you want to go and stare at naked women all night, get yourself all worked up? Can't touch them, they all think you are creepy and disgusting anyway. Never understood that concept.


I have never been to a strip bar not really interested but I do have an interesting stripper story. We where playing a convention and on the last night they invited their wives and as well as us playing they had some of the wives and a few not so sober husbands come up and sing or play their own instrument. After all that was finished the MC announced they had a special guest coming to perform and introduced Lola who was working as a stripper at the hotel. Lola brought her music and gave it to us and we proceeded to play her chosen number, everything was going quit well until I lost my place in the sheet music, you see I was watching Lola a little to carefully. I mouthed to the keyboard player, where are we ,I was told second ending, well we finished and Lola came and got her music and said I never new that piece was so long. We finished and packed up and Oh yah the song she had chosen for that night was the theme from the TV show Mash it was called Suicide is Painless. Quite appropriate considering my screw up. That was the only time I have ever seen a stripper dance or do anything.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Shoulda had her sign your guitar and then put it up on Kijiji. Coulda made some good dough.


----------



## Fingerbender (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Strat on Kijiji for $450.00.
It was signed by Satriani. Should I have asked more?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Not my cup of tea - but I might drop $50 on a crappy guitar with Jerry Garcia's autograph on it just to spruce up a wall in the guitar room.

A couple years ago a buddy & I had this Gibson Les Paul Studio signed by all the members of Rush before it was put up in an auction for an Autism Canada auction - I can honestly say it went for less dough than these guitars in this thread (the winning price should become obvious to most Rush fans). They also included a certificate of authenticity for it. I imagine with most CL autographs, it's a bit more buyer beware. 

View attachment 1359
View attachment 1360


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I think Slash is tremendous guitar player but if he signed one of my guitars I would make him rub it off.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Shoulda had her sign your guitar and then put it up on Kijiji. Coulda made some good dough.


Never thought of that, but then I never even got her real name that was just plain dumb. 
Aside from that I never bought or even thought of getting a signed guitar. I had lots of opportunities while touring just never did. Nobody ever even suggested something like that back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I know what you mean. I never thought of collecting souvenirs and such. Just doin' a job, ya know. I used to have an extensive tour t-shirt collection from shows I worked on but some where down the road I needed some drawer space so out they went because either I got bigger or the t-shirts shrunk. Whatever, they are gone. I do have 7 years of folk festival sound mixer buttons somewhere though. I wonder what I could get for them on Kijiji?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There are a number of classes of guitars that hold little or no interest to me.

Off the top of my head:

Signature models
Autographed random guitars
Relic'd guitars

Supply and demand will set the price on most things so speculating as to the worth of such things is a bit meaningless. People will pay what they have to (or can) in order to get what they want.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Budda said:


> For me, I'm about getting my albums signed. It shows the artist "Hey, I support you guys enough to legitimately buy your music", and I get something that reminds me of time spent with bands/members I look up to and appreciate.


I've had Glenn Kaiser sign two of his albums, with his bass player-Roy Montroy signing one (One time it was a solo acoustic concert & clinic, so no Roy) and I had Phil Keaggy sign one of his albums for me. On the same day yet.

These are some of my favorite musicians--so it was cool.
If I didn't get the autographs--not a big deal. I got to meet them and see them play.

But I'd prefer to have an album signed, rather than a guitar.

Axe Music gives away signed stuff each month. If I had won some of them I would have kept them and used them, and some I would have sold or given away--depending on what it was, not on who signed it.

However at that concert last weekend there was a guy who had Phil Keaggy sign his guitar and it made sense to me.
Phil had an acoustic with him for his set--which was solo--but didn't always sound like he was playing an acoustic.
But when he jammed with the Glenn Kaiser Band he needed an electric and one of the musicians who played earlier let him use his guitar.

So if one of my favorite guitarists borrowed my guitar, I would consider having him sign it--not to sell it, but to commemorate what happened.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that it'd be cool to have some cheaper guitar signed by your favorite artist,
just to hang on the wall for a conversation piece.
I'd prefer a cheaper guitar because then, it wouldn't bother me not using it.
I don't think that i'd consider a more expensive guitar at all, for a signature.

Some of these in those ads though, are a bit much.

I do agree that albums makes so much more sense, in so many ways.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't recall ever asking for an autograph, although I have met some famous people.

It just never occurred to me to ask.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I don't recall ever asking for an autograph, although I have met some famous people.
> 
> It just never occurred to me to ask.


For me, it's as much a kickstart to try and remember the event as much as it is to own a signed item. My memory isn't always on my side :/.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now, if it was a Tiny Tim signed ukelele....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> Now, if it was a Tiny Tim signed ukelele....


You know, that might be of value.

At least of more value than a guitar signed by someone that doesn't play one.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> I think Slash is tremendous guitar player but if he signed one of my guitars I would make him rub it off.


You or the autograph!!! Sorry, dirty mind today.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I went to Vegas recently and stopped in a store at Mandalay Bay. They had tons of Squiers & Corts signed by famous people. They had a MIM strat listed as the last night SRV played. The guy working in the store came up to me and said "That's obviously not the guitar SRV played his last night, we just got all the artists that he played with to sign it." I said "I know that, the serial number tells me its a 2007 MIM strat." Then he looked at me like I am brain damaged and walked away.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Fingerbender said:


> I have a Strat on Kijiji for $450.00.
> It was signed by Satriani. Should I have asked more?


 Is that Frank Satriani? kqoct


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Autographs are cool fro sure. I don't know if I'd want a player to sign my guitar though. I'd definitely be more of an album guy. I think I've seen pics of Derek Trucks playing an SG that's got a bunch of signatures on it (Susan Tedeschi has a similar tele if memory serves). If they're doing it can it be bad?  That being said I don't think that I would pay huge money (or any) for a cheap guitar signed by a player no matter how much I enjoyed their music.

While we're on the subject I' have to share my two favourite stories about autographs (getting them and not getting them). A few years ago a buddy of mine came with me to see Randy Bachman. Randy was hanging out after the show signing autographs on albums etc. but my buddy (who is a MASSIVE Guess Who fan) didn't have anything. In the end, he managed to convince Randy Bachman to be the witness on his organ donor card. It was awesome. Another concerns a coworkers encounter with Steve Vai. They ended up hanging out for most of a night and although he didn't get an autograph he traded a vintage Les Paul Gold Top to Steve for one of his personal chromed Bad Horsie Jems (the ones with the LED-lit fret boards). I think that's cooler than anything he could have got him to sign!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Personally, I have just never been that impressed by celebrity. Sure, it is nice to meet some of them and maybe have a short chat. But I have never understood the "I will never wash my hand again" thing or these people that get someone to sign their back or chest and have a tattoo made out of it. They are just people, same as the rest of us. The only reason I would ever get an autograph would be to sell it to one of these people that go crazy for it. It would be of no value to me. To me it's the same as going to strip bars. Never understood that either. Why would you want to go and stare at naked women all night, get yourself all worked up? Can't touch them, they all think you are creepy and disgusting anyway. Never understood that concept.


Exactly. ...............................................


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Met Jagger and Belushi (who mc'd). Benefit for the Blind show in 
Oshawa '79. Talked a bit. Didn't bother asking for an autograph.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've met EVH, Blackmore, Peter Frampton, Ted Nugent.....and quite a few others I can't recall presently. Asking for an autograph in most of those cases would have diminished the moment.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I usually start with "can you sign my CD?" and then converse from there - usually after a show too. If I were to bump into someone in the street, I wouldn't ask (I'd have nothing to sign!).


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

Essentially a signed guitar is worth only the price of the celebrity autograph plus the value of the used guitar that was signed. 

This whole deal is designed to suck in naive collectors, who might be confused between the value of a "real" celebrity instrument (ie/ a guitar that Slash actually owned and played) and a cheap mass-produced instrument that someone carried into an autograph signing event.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> I usually start with "can you sign my CD?" and then converse from there - usually after a show too. If I were to bump into someone in the street, I wouldn't ask (I'd have nothing to sign!).


I don't mean to imply that there's anything wrong with asking.

It's just that the times I met these people I was at industry events or in studios and it would have seemed too "fan boy" in those settings. Again though, it didn't occur to me to ask.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

allanr said:


> Essentially a signed guitar is worth only the price of the celebrity autograph plus the value of the used guitar that was signed.
> 
> This whole deal is designed to suck in naive collectors, who might be confused between the value of a "real" celebrity instrument (ie/ a guitar that Slash actually owned and played) and a cheap mass-produced instrument that someone carried into an autograph signing event.


+1 Exactly


The more autographs or easier it is to get a signature the lesser the value of the sig, most celeb sigs are $50 to $100 US, a used Epi Special II $100 to $125, yet I remember see a local ad for one with Peter Framtons sig, I think he was asking for at least $1000


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with signature guitars as long as you don't want them for the sig....

I have four..
Gretsch Brian Setzer Hot Rod
Gibson BB King 355
Gibson Howard Roberts 
Fender J Mascis Jazzmaster

I don't care whose sigs they are, they are just great guitars!




Milkman said:


> There are a number of classes of guitars that hold little or no interest to me.
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I picked up a Godin the other week. It's an SDxt from 2000, in great condition. I can't tell you how much I love these guitars. This one, however, is signed by an unlikely trio of guitarists - Kim Mitchell, Jeff Healey and some cat from The Killer Dwarves. It's splashed all over the lower front bout in some kind of black sharpie marker. Props to these guitarists and all (hey, I grew up on Max Webster and I fondly remember seeing a young JH at Grossman's in the 80s) but I bought the guitar, not the autographs.... nor do I think the guitar will ever become something prized just because of who signed it.

I'm looking to buff out the scrawls or even refinishing the guitar. It's a beautiful specimen and I'm looking forward to getting rid of the needless distraction of the autographs.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Personally, I have just never been that impressed by celebrity. Sure, it is nice to meet some of them and maybe have a short chat. But I have never understood the "I will never wash my hand again" thing or these people that get someone to sign their back or chest and have a tattoo made out of it. They are just people, same as the rest of us. The only reason I would ever get an autograph would be to sell it to one of these people that go crazy for it. It would be of no value to me.


That's how I feel as well. The people who are worshipped who act like an average person are the ones that impress me the most but being impressed and falling in line with the sheep is not the same thing at all.

I'd never purchase an autographed guitar unless I had some business that would benefit from that sort of thing around as a decoration (like Hard Rock Cafe or similar).


----------



## bchaffin72 (Aug 20, 2012)

It gets ridiculous sometimes. Don't know if anyone else saw it, but on Pawn Stars, a guy was trying to sell a $150 Squier for something like $3000 because he had slapped a Chuck Berry autographed pickguard on it. New here,by the way. I'll do a proper intro soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Seen that episode. yeah funny.
and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, that takes a lotta nerve, slapping on an autographed pickguard like that and then asking that much dough. Some people will try anything.

And yeah, welcome to the forum!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bchaffin72 said:


> a $150 Squier for something like $3000 because he had slapped a Chuck Berry autographed pickguard on it.


On my local kijiji there is a 1955 pickguard for a Les Paul Jr for $250....they say that the 'price has been reduced from $499.00'


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bchaffin72 said:


> It gets ridiculous sometimes. Don't know if anyone else saw it, but on Pawn Stars, a guy was trying to sell a $150 Squier for something like $3000 because he had slapped a Chuck Berry autographed pickguard on it. New here,by the way. I'll do a proper intro soon.


I used to own an SRV strat (fantastic neck) but never was a fan of how purty it looked. The pickguard was especially gay (in the Louis C.K. meaning of the word), so I bought a W-B-W one intending to swap it out. Ended up bringing the replacement guard w/ me to various blues clubs & got it signed by Magic Slim, Tinsley Ellis, Duke Robillard (had a beer w/ him - he only plays guitar to enable his true passion of taking pictutres of naked ladies) & Jeff Healey (RIP). Jeff was a huge influence on me when I was starting out, so I've kept it as a souvenir but maybe...... 

Anyone have a POS strat kicking around? I'll give you 5% of what it sells for w/ the autographed guard. If one Chuck Berry autograph is worth $3K, then this guard is easily worth $15K (4 signatures X $3K but Jeff's is worth double due to his untimely passing). $750 for an Affinity! We're rich!!!


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Maxer said:


> I picked up a Godin the other week. It's an SDxt from 2000, in great condition. I can't tell you how much I love these guitars. This one, however, is signed by an unlikely trio of guitarists - Kim Mitchell, Jeff Healey and some cat from The Killer Dwarves. It's splashed all over the lower front bout in some kind of black sharpie marker. Props to these guitarists and all (hey, I grew up on Max Webster and I fondly remember seeing a young JH at Grossman's in the 80s) but I bought the guitar, not the autographs.... nor do I think the guitar will ever become something prized just because of who signed it.
> 
> I'm looking to buff out the scrawls or even refinishing the guitar. It's a beautiful specimen and I'm looking forward to getting rid of the needless distraction of the autographs.


You may want to keep at least Healy's sig because it does have value and some historical significance and is no longer available.


----------



## Fingerbender (Aug 10, 2009)

loudtubeamps said:


> Is that Frank Satriani? kqoct


It may as well be. I would have asked the same price regardless. I realize Satriani's sig is not adding any value here. I'm just trying to clear out guitars I am not playing much to buy more gear/guitars. I have too many Strats and have an itch to get a LP.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Celebrity is an interesting cultural...multi cultural...phenomenon. The rise and fall of heros, the pop culture oriented worship, the practically voyeuristic obsession with the lens. I rarely subscribe and when I do it doesn't involve possessions, signatures, locks of hair, or whatever. As for autographed guitars, they're a distraction from the function of the instrument. I wouldn't pay extra for one as the autograph adds nothing of functional character for me. As memorabilia, like an autographed cd, okay, though the difference for me is a cd is media end while a guitar is media birth.

The luthier, a celebrity in my world, signs the label, that's enough for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

notjoeaverage said:


> You may want to keep at least Healy's sig because it does have value and some historical significance and is no longer available.


Nah, buff em out if you can. I enjoyed Jeff's playing, but I wouldn't think it's of particularly high value, probably no more so that Kimbos, and if so it's really only because he is sadly no lnger with us.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Personally, I have just never been that impressed by celebrity. Sure, it is nice to meet some of them and maybe have a short chat. But I have never understood the "I will never wash my hand again" thing or these people that get someone to sign their back or chest and have a tattoo made out of it. They are just people, same as the rest of us. The only reason I would ever get an autograph would be to sell it to one of these people that go crazy for it. It would be of no value to me. To me it's the same as going to strip bars. Never understood that either. Why would you want to go and stare at naked women all night, get yourself all worked up? Can't touch them, they all think you are creepy and disgusting anyway. Never understood that concept.



I couldn't agree more. I just don't understand the appeal of strippers and for the same reasons. Some folks like to look at food too I suppose. I'm more into eating.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Nah, buff em out if you can. I enjoyed Jeff's playing, but I wouldn't think it's of particularly high value, probably no more so that Kimbos, and if so it's really only because he is sadly no lnger with us.


Yep, that's about how I see it. Props to the Jeff Healey and all but I don't want to have to think about him whenever I'm playing that particular guitar. I don't play like him and I never will - he's someone I admire but don't want to emulate and I take my inspiration from other guitarists, each with their own unique approach. I just don't see the man's autograph becoming all that valuable, either... nor Kim Mitchell's, come to think of it. These guys each have a strong and significant following, no doubt, but I don't see them ever climbing into the realm of Jimmy Page, Jimi Hendrix, SRV, etc - and that's where I would expect that autographed instruments _might_ start to mean something, investment-wise.

But that reminds me. Had the autographs been on the _back _of the guitar, I'd probably be tempted to leave them in. As long as I didn't have to see them all the time, I probably wouldn't care.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

As a true cynic, I am of the opinion that most of the world's most highly skilled players never leave the recording studio. They are middle aged men who like to sleep at home every night while receiving a steady and somewhat lucrative pay cheque. Few, if any of them are household names but they continue to live well when many of the short-term guitar heros are on the welfare line.

And although autographs have never held much interest to me, somehow I'd rather have a guitar signed by one of them


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

This is probably the only one I'd like to have.
My buddy's '69 gold top. Signed it 3 times.
He wasn't happy with how he did it the first 
two times (Jim, that is).


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Really, an autograph has little if any monetary value in itself. Celebrities give out huge numbers of autographs in their careers - the longer the career, the more autographs there are out there, thereby making them common and not particularly valuable.

What makes an autograph valuable is rarity, unique provenance and the death of the signer (i.e. there will be no more produced).

If anyone can attend an autograph session, get a signature at a quick backstage meeting or get a signed picture from a fan site, it has no monetary value if there is nothing unique about it. Personal sentiment may be of value to an individual but it is not marketable.

So a Slash signed Squire is only worth the going price for a used Squire plus maybe $5 or $10 for the trouble of the person who got the signature if the buyer really likes Slash.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> So a Slash signed Squire is only worth the going price for a used Squire plus maybe $5 or $10 for the trouble of the person who got the signature if the buyer really likes Slash.


And some celebs charge for their autographs these days--so that takes some of the profit out of it...


----------



## bchaffin72 (Aug 20, 2012)

The commonality of signatures was the problem of the guy with the $150 Squier. Chuck Berry has signed so much over the years that just his signature alone has little value by itself. Certainly not near enough to elevate a Chinese Squier to Godhood. He thought it was really worth something when, in fact, it's not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Kijiji ad.

'I have a top of the line air guitar signed by all of the Members of Pink floyd. 
It is in mint condition, no scratches, and is a pleasure to play. $500.' 

Only if he has a pic to prove it. lol.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;XOq84IYRHr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOq84IYRHr8[/video]


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

lol. "if I sign that cheap $60 guitar, it'll be worth thousands!"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

autographs are cool but only if I got them myself and it represents meeting the person, or if theyre a huge part of history,icon etc, and preferably...dead.

My wifes friend works for the Washington Capitals so they have all kinds of team stuf signed by the players lying around their house, and are always like...take what you want. But OV's autograph without meeting him, is pretty ...meh...to me. I took a signed puck though 

Les Pauls autograph has sure added a lot of value to some otherwise mediocre instruments


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, that makes me laugh. Ted is so lovable and makes such great music, at a time like this I can forget his politics. What a great sense of humour.



sulphur said:


> [video=youtube;XOq84IYRHr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOq84IYRHr8[/video]


----------



## Spudmurphy (Sep 25, 2012)

I've met Albert Lee quite a few times (even at Breakfast in a hotel in Liverpool where co incidentaly we were both staying). I got him to sign the back of the head stock on my Albert Lee Guitar - he also signed a trem cover. 

I had the trem cover with me at an Exhibition in London and Steve Vai was walking past our stand before the show opened. I had the trem cover with me and Steve Vai signed it. I'm not a fan of guitars emblazoned with the sig, imo just suruptitiously signed on the headstock is ok.

Edit

Oh I once had a guided tour of the Marshall factory and Jim signed my Amplifier - he gave me a bottle of "Marshall Whiskey" too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Signed epi casino, $12000!?

not my ad.

I am selling an Epiphone Casino electric guitar signed by Keith Richards, Jimmy Page, Eric Clapton, David Gilmour, Gary Moore, Mick Jones, Brian May, Roger Daltrey, Paul Weller and Liam Gallagher that I am selling or trading. I think it is an amazing price considering that just a signature of Jimmy Page can worth more that 73000.00 and Gary Mooore died on 2011, meaning that his signature worth more by now. I am open to offers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nobody's signature has monetary value to me unless it's on a cheque or contract.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have an autograph from Roger Daltrey on the back of a Delta Airlines ticket envelope that I got him to sign in the Chicago airport about 15 years ago. $5.00 anyone? That's if I can even find it


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd definitely never pay big bucks for a cheap guitar with a famous signature. I buy guitars that play and sound great. Aesthetics or an autograph figure into the equation very little, if at all.

I'd play and gig with a guitar that was pink with purple polka dots if it sounded and played amazingly! :rockon2:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pink with purple polka dots.....maybe a V?

I can see that.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

People use all kinds of mechanisms to preserve a memory and to others these efforts may seem misguided or foolish. I pass no judgement here. 

Having said that, I cannot attach any value to some else's attempt to preserve a memory.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw a Fender Squire with Dweezil Zappa's autograph show up in a Christie's auction a couple of years ago.
The hammer price was about $120. I certainly hope the seller wasn't expecting too much more.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

puckhead said:


> I saw a Fender Squire with Dweezil Zappa's autograph show up in a Christie's auction a couple of years ago.
> The hammer price was about $120. I certainly hope the seller wasn't expecting too much more.


oh, found it: was 5 years ago
hammer price was $125, estimate was *$1,000-1,500*

http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/memorabilia/dweezil-zappa-5144937-details.aspx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Only signed guitar I'd have any interest in would be a Les Paul signed by Les Paul. Otherwise, I'd be pissed if someone graffitied up my guitar. I certainly would be much to have a Squier or Axl guitar signed. Might ad $50 to the price if it was someone I really liked and it wasn't a "player" guitar. I'd rather a Squier signed by Clapton than have him right all over my Suhr.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluesguitar1972 said:


> Only signed guitar I'd have any interest in would be a Les Paul signed by Les Paul.


I've never had any interest in someone signing one of my guitars--except for that option.
Which sadly, is no longer an available option.
And it wouldn't have been to increase it's value so I could sell it, but because it would be cool.
I could have had one of my favorite guitar players-Glenn Kaiser-sign one of my guitars, but as there was no connection between him & the guitar, I didn't do it.
Although he did sign a couple of CD covers & a song book for me (Seen him twice)

Axe Music has a monthly giveaway online and often the prize is a cheap guitar or bass signed by whoever was touring and stopped off at their store in Edmonton or Calgary.
I wonder if any of the guitars that pop up for sale are ones like that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

This is the only Autograph I have. Only because I work with the 
guy's brother in law. I thought 'what the hell' it'd be kinda cool.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Lady GaGa signed epi LP II. $1600!?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

funny, I saw Jimmy Johnson (former NFL coach/commentator) this week in the Miami airport and I thought..."hmmm....maybe I should ask for his autograph?" Then I thought "what the hell for?". So I let the man be.

I think when it comes to autographed guitars, you have to look at the guitar and the autograph separately. the value of one doesn't impact the value of the other. For that reason, I'd prefer if they just autographed a pickguard or something less valuable so I could take it off and put a new one on.
But I wouldn't get too concerned with the high price of an el cheapo guitar with a celebs autograph on it. Noone looks at the value of the baseball before it gets signed . Its the autograph that youre paying for, not the medium its on.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

The only autograph I ever got was of retired Nascar driver Rusty Wallace. Rusty signed a hat for me and I got my picture taken with him. I thought it was kind of cool meeting the driver I cheered for all those years I spent watching Nascar races. I'm not much into autographs though and I would never let any rock star sign any of my guitars. A picture with them would be cool though.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

The autograph would have to mean something to have some significance.
Say if Brian May signed the fifth month in your calendar.
Or if Jimmy Page signed a parliamentary assistant.
Or Axl Rose signed a neat line of differentials.
Or Slash signed a flat tire.
It has to make sense.
Otherwise it would be like getting Bobby Orr to sign a London Police Officer's boat paddle.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had some authors sign their books for me, after I'd had a chance to spend some time with them and get to know them a bit. These are books that I enjoyed, and people that I liked personally. It creates a nice keepsake I can store on a shelf, and revisit after years have passed. Many of them are inscribed with a personal message to me, and a date and location where we found ourselves together. I don't gather those signatures to re-sell; they're treasures of days gone by.

I've never had a guitar signed before, but if I did, I think I might want to have it signed by the person who MADE it, not some dude who played it.

Just my opinion, obviously.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GUInessTARS said:


> Otherwise it would be like getting Bobby Orr to sign a London Police Officer's boat paddle.


A friend of mine once wrote Joe Namath on his hockey stick, so I was going to put Andres Segovia's on mine (Copied from a pack of classical strings), but I never got around to it.




Greg Ellis said:


> I've had some authors sign their books for me, after I'd had a chance to spend some time with them and get to know them a bit. These are books that I enjoyed, and people that I liked personally. It creates a nice keepsake I can store on a shelf, and revisit after years have passed. Many of them are inscribed with a personal message to me, and a date and location where we found ourselves together. I don't gather those signatures to re-sell; they're treasures of days gone by.


I've had authors sign books as well, and I've had a couple of guitar players sign their CD covers as well, but that's about it as an adult.

As I kid I did go to some sports autograph events and got some CFL player autographs.

None of those were to sell, but like Greg said--a keepsake to re-visit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

zontar said:


> As I kid I did go to some sports autograph events and got some CFL player autographs.
> 
> None of those were to sell, but like Greg said--a keepsake to re-visit.


A friend of mine did this with a hockey stick and '72 team canada.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> A friend of mine did this with a hockey stick and '72 team canada.


That would be cool.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

played a game against the habs alumni last week. steve shutt, stephan richer, chris nilan ........guy lafluer was the coach.
got my forum seat signed.....was a great experience.

here is a funny story about an autographed guitar. http://youtu.be/ZbpxS6RKNOM


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Gibson Epiphone Sheraton 68’ re-issue
Signed by John Lee Hooker $ 4,000.00 (very rare) 
I attended the JLH at Bimbo's in San Francisco on October 27, 2000 
as a guest of Virgin Records then join him in his limo after the show 
and he passed away on June 21st, 2001


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

came across this today.


*Signed 2008 Gibson Les Paul Classic Custom*

Here is a historic Les Paul classic custom bought in spring of 2008
and signed by Les Paul himself at the Iridium club in New York in October of 2008 . 
I have the provenance for proof in Photographs.

You will most likely not come across this opportunity again !

The signature was obtained in October 2008 and he died in August of 2009
No tire kickers please, the price is firm, cash
Mint condition, Only a run of 400 of these guitars were produced world wide.
C/W hardshell case. I am only asking $3400.00 dollars. 

Anyone who has real interest will call me at the phone number posted.

No paypal please , cash on delivery. That's me in the picture with Les Paul getting his signature


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^ That one looks legit but so many things can be done with pictures today, I would still be very wary.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Compared to some of the prices I've seen for lesser guitars that have no connection to the people who are reputed to sign them, that one is a steal.
Comparatively.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

here's another one. MIM bass this time.

*Vintage Fender Precision Bass signed by Motown’s Funk Brother*

$2500

What is included in this sale:
- Vintage 93 Precision Bass with Bob Babbitt’s autograph.
- Signed CD by Bob Babbitt, Joe Messina & Eddie “Chank” Willis.
- Funk Brother T-shirt signed by Bob Babbitt and Joe Messina
- Ticket from Fallsview Casino with the Funk Brothers.
These amazing musicians are the Funk Brothers (Motown’s studio musicians) 
and have played on MORE #1 hits than Elvis, The Beatles and Rolling Stone combined.
Watch the video “Standing in the Shadow of Motown” for more info

I first met Bob when the Funk Brothers performed at the Theater for the Arts at Brock University. 
I asked Bob if he would sell me one of his basses, but he wasn’t ready to part with one. 
Bob was a great bass player and a gentleman, he did agree to autograph one of my 
vintage basses, which he did at the Fallsview Casino performance in 07.

I am offering a bit of musical history, one vintage Fender Precision Bass Guitar, signed (not played) by Bob.
Bass description.
- Seymor Duncan pickups.
- Leo Quinn Bad*ss II bridge
- Hard-shell case
- Serial #MN622793

See my other four basses for sale on Kijiji

All lowball offers will be ignored


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

No - no - non - nine - niet !!!!


----------

